

Guice 2 Released - enomar
http://crazybob.org/2009/05/guice.html

======
noss
Guice is a very cool dependency injection framework. There are some good
google talks presentations on why and how to use it.

In a few days google i/o developer conference takes place and im waiting to
see
[http://code.google.com/events/io/sessions/BigModularJavaGuic...](http://code.google.com/events/io/sessions/BigModularJavaGuice.html)
being published online from it.

